# Unikon pad



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't have an electric clock yet but I think I'll probably have to get a Unikon since that's what the club uses. When I build the trap what size does the area need to be for the pad that they cross?


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Contact Unikon -USA in Virginia. They can send you specs and ETS tunnel templates.


----------

